# Velodrome



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

A Toyota, racecar and Civic turn up at a velodrome. The cyclist says "This is for bikes, you're thinking of a palindrome."


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

clever!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

I got there in the end!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Closely followed by the guy in the . . . . . TT. :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

fiftyish said:


> I got there in the end!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: and me.


----------

